# Effexor Question



## 20908 (Mar 28, 2005)

hi everyone,i have been taking Effexor for just over a month now and i seem to be quite comfortable at 150mg dosage. i asked my doctor flat out whether or not i could socially drink while taking them, and he said he didnt think it would be a problem. for the past week of being at this dose, i have felt AMAZING! my IBS symptoms have basically disappeared, and im feeling much more confident about myself and daily situations. this past weekend i celebrated Easter, and had a bunch of drinks with my family and friends. the alcohol didnt seem to bother me at all...until yesterday afternoon when i stopped for something to eat on the way home. i had a HORRID panic attack where i couldnt stop shaking, and the palpitations were so awful i thought my heart was going to beat out of my chest







does anyone think that this could be a side effect from the alcohol? i am feeling pretty awful again today...and the nervousness hasnt really gone away!







my doctor also gave me .5mg of ativan for any really bad situations, but i cant take it now as im at work and will be driving home in a few hours...any help would be great!xo


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi there i have been on effexor (150mg) for roughly 6 months now and so far ive been ok, however it did take me a while to get used to them, i cant comment on the alcohol with them as im teetotal now. Forgot to say my doc advised me not to take alcohol with effexor apparantly they dont go togeher well at all. good luck hope that your feeling ok soon.


----------

